# BBS would not allow search for "DVC"



## Amy (Jan 10, 2006)

Why won't the search feature (on Exchange board) search for "DVC"? It can't be because it is too short since it would accept SFX. And it really is not "too common."  I'd appreciate an adjustment to the program to allow such a search since DVC is a well recognized shorthand and few people spell out Disney Vacation Club in relevant posts. Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 10, 2006)

The reason the search doesn't work IS because the search string is too short.  Exceptions can be set up to permit searches on 3 character strings and that is why searches on SFX work.  Hopefully DVC can be added the exceptions list.


----------

